# Pocket Hole Plugs won't go in holes



## Don46 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a few exposed pocket holes on some red oak 3/4 inch ply I had planned on hiding with some oak pocket hole plugs. I'm using the Kreg Master jig and the Kreg plugs.

I can't get them into the hole and I don't see any easy way to hammer them in without breaking off the thin tip. 
What is the secret here? 
Is there any kind of lubricant, wax, or something I might use? 
It is mighty frustrating. 
-Don


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Don 
those plugs are just a 3/8 dowlel cut on an angle build you a jig cut on an angle sand down 3/8 
dowel to a size that fits cut off and bingo 
Larry


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it possible your wood was not dry and the holes deformed when it dried.?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Little sanding is all you need.


----------



## budmitch1 (Feb 4, 2009)

On the bottom of the Mini Kreg Jig is a cutout that fits the thin tip of the plug. It's there to hammer the plug in without breaking the tip off. You can pick one up for about $10.00. Check out the Kreg website.

Buddy


----------



## djesde (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with Don those plugs are just a 3/8 dowel, just glue and put the dowel into the hole, after glue dries cut it off. All dowels are not the same diameter check first


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

you might try taking the screw out and see if the plug fits then.

russv


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Just use a small block plane and plane it flush or sand them flat…this is normal…Blkcherry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

No problems here…

I agree on a little sanding to get clean edges.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree that a bit of sanding will do the trick. I have also just tapped them in with a hammer too.


----------

